# Carlton Chain Saw Chains



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anybody ever used Carlton Chain Saw Chains? If so, how did the hold up to compared to Oregon, or Laser. I have only used Laser Chain Saw Chains, and I was considering to try Carlton's EP, A1, Semi Chisel Chains. I was wondering if you were happy with them, would you buy them again, and would you recommend them. I can get 60 Links, for a 16" bar, for a little over $10.00, Oregon is $15.00, and Laser is $14.00, plus of course, Shipping on top.
Your help, advice, and your input is greatly appreciated. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 4, 2008)

The only Carlton chain I use is their 3/8's LP for our climbing saws. The cutters seem to be larger and no extra antikickback rakers. My dealer only carries this type and no other styles.
I'd like to try their .325 if I could find it.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 4, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> The only Carlton chain I use is their 3/8's LP for our climbing saws. The cutters seem to be larger and no extra antikickback rakers. My dealer only carries this type and no other styles.
> I'd like to try their .325 if I could find it.


Did you like this chain, and would you recomend this chain to anyone?
Thanks again. Bruce.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 4, 2008)

Bailey's Woodland Pro chain is rebadged Carlton. It's all I buy. I'm just a firewood cutter, but rumor is that it holds an edge better than Oregon and the price is right.

Ian


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 4, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Did you like this chain, and would you recomend this chain to anyone?
> Thanks again. Bruce.




Bruce chains come and go. Yes I'd recomend it. Like Haywire Haywood says get some from Bailey's and give it a go!


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 4, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Bailey's Woodland Pro chain is rebadged Carlton. It's all I buy. I'm just a firewood cutter, but rumor is that it holds an edge better than Oregon and the price is right.
> 
> Ian


Ian. I to am just a fire wood cutter. I have found that Laser is the same as you described. I have a couple of Uncles, that have used Oregon, and Laser Chains. They say that the Oregon doesnt hold an edge as long as Laser. I personally haven't used Oregon Chains. I think a little over $10.00 is a good price for Chains. Carlton is a little over $10.00, Laser Chains are over $13.00, and Oregon is over $14.00 for 60 Links, 16" Chains. Thanks for your reply, and input. Thanks again. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 4, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> Bruce chains come and go. Yes I'd recomend it. Like Haywire Haywood says get some from Bailey's and give it a go!


 Thanks for your input. I greatly appreciate it. Bruce.


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 4, 2008)

Bruce just saw your tag line. When I got started cutting wood I had three Mac's a small one Mini, 10 - 10 and a pro 700 great saws before I discovered Huskys.


----------



## 16:1mix (Jun 4, 2008)

Baileys / Carlton review thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=69172&highlight=20NK


----------



## 4492011 (Jun 4, 2008)

The laser chain is also made by carlton.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Jun 4, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Bailey's Woodland Pro chain is rebadged Carlton. It's all I buy. I'm just a firewood cutter, but rumor is that it holds an edge better than Oregon and the price is right.
> 
> Ian



+1 I buy a lot of Woodland Pro from Baileys and think its very good chain. Can't say that it holds an edge longer as I find it about equal in both price and performance to Oregon LGX.


----------



## mbopp (Jun 4, 2008)

J.Walker, FYI O'Neill Associates in Victor is a Carlton distributor. I'm running K1C on the Shin for clearing trails.


----------



## ray benson (Jun 4, 2008)

I have used carlton 3/8 chisel on 16 and 20" bars, firewood cutting for years. Very good chain. The carlton 3/8 lp chain for my cutting saw just doesn't seem to cut as good as oregon or stihl. I wouldn't buy any more.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2008)

*Carlton saw chain*

I have use Carlton saw chain since 1981 and have never been disappointed. I really like the file plate that allows me to sharpen a chain pretty easily. I have used a few others but don't really know how they compare due to such limited exposure. 

Anyone out there have a Carlton File-O-Plate for 1/2" pitch chain? I already have them for .325, 3/8, and .404.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2008)

*Two more things...*

Bruce, looking at your choice of saws you must be a real good guy.

Saw Troll, if you ever read this, PM me with a reasonable chain request and I'll send you a loop of Carlton with a file plate just to see if you like it. I know you have stated several time that you can get Carlton chain "over there".

Mark


----------



## chainsawshop (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re 4492011*

Hate to contradict poster, but I blieve that Laser chain is actually made by Windsor (it carries their driver size markings). Windsor is of course now owned by Blount, who in turn make Oregon.

Re OP Carlton chain is fine, used .325 stuff myself, compared well to Oregon. Only sell their B3 Ripping chain on my own site though, as find UK buyer wary of anything not Oregon or Stihl.


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 4, 2008)

mbopp said:


> J.Walker, FYI O'Neill Associates in Victor is a Carlton distributor. I'm running K1C on the Shin for clearing trails.



Oh.... Did not know that! The owner of that business lives just down the road from me. Thanks!


----------



## abohac (Jun 4, 2008)

*I use it*



Bruce Hopf said:


> Has anybody ever used Carlton Chain Saw Chains? If so, how did the hold up to compared to Oregon, or Laser. I have only used Laser Chain Saw Chains, and I was considering to try Carlton's EP, A1, Semi Chisel Chains. I was wondering if you were happy with them, would you buy them again, and would you recommend them. I can get 60 Links, for a 16" bar, for a little over $10.00, Oregon is $15.00, and Laser is $14.00, plus of course, Shipping on top.
> Your help, advice, and your input is greatly appreciated. Thanks. Bruce.



I switched to it because I kept breaking Oregon chains (don't know if I had a bad batch or what). Anyway I switched this year to bulk (bought it in 100ft rolls) to save a little money. been real happy.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 5, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Bailey's Woodland Pro chain is rebadged Carlton. It's all I buy. I'm just a firewood cutter, but rumor is that it holds an edge better than Oregon and the price is right.
> 
> Ian




Thanks: I am still trying to buy a couple loops (credit card problem - they won't take it but everybody else does). I saw that woodland chain 18" .058 for $10.??. I was leery of it as I had never heard of that brand. If I can ever convince Bailey's that I can pay for it, I will order..

Harry K


----------



## Urbicide (Jun 5, 2008)

All I use is Carlton through Bailey's Woodsman Pro. I use semi chisel in both 3/8ths and .325. I cut all sorts of dead & dirty stuff and it holds up for me very well. I wonder how Blount's gobbling up of all of their competition is going to help us consumers. Might have to stock up when it goes on sale (I hope).


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 5, 2008)

abohac said:


> I switched to it because I kept breaking Oregon chains (don't know if I had a bad batch or what). Anyway I switched this year to bulk (bought it in 100ft rolls) to save a little money. been real happy.



I thought about it but when I did the math, the only thing you save is the shipping on the loops (which, granted, can be considerable). They don't charge much for spinning a loop as opposed to selling the whole roll. A roll would last me 15 years anyway. LOL Both my other buddies run 325 on their 290s so I couldn't even spin them up loops when they needed it. I'm the lone chainsaw nut in my social circle.

Ian


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 5, 2008)

turnkey4099 said:


> Thanks: I am still trying to buy a couple loops (credit card problem - they won't take it but everybody else does). I saw that woodland chain 18" .058 for $10.??. I was leery of it as I had never heard of that brand. If I can ever convince Bailey's that I can pay for it, I will order..
> 
> Harry K


I know what you are saying. I found out about Carlton Chain Saw Chains from, what people on this Forum, Flea Bay. I am going to buy directly from him, not through ebay. For 60 Links for 16" Bars of A1 Full Profile, (not Low Profile) Semi Chisel Chain for $10.00 each. I have ordered 6 chains. $10.00 x 6= $60.00, + 2 - 16" Oregon Laminated Bars with the same Chain as a Combo, for $30.00 each x 2 = $60.00 + $32.00 Shipping for the Works= $152.00 for the whole 9 yards.
Up here in Ontario Canada, I can get the same profile of chain, but in Laser, 60 Links for 16" chains of Number 9 Semi Chisel Chain for $16.65 each. I need 6 chains $16.95 x 6= $101.70 for 16" chains, and a 16" laminated bar with the same chain, combo, for $59.85 each x 2 = $119.70. Thats $221.40, and I go 50 miles to pick everything up. The Money exchange rate is real good between the US Dollar, and the Canadian Dollar, right now.
Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 5, 2008)

*In Regards to Hard Nosed Bars*

I have put on a hard nosed bar on the Mac 1-10, and I was wondering How Tight I need to tighten it to. It has been over 20 years or more, since I used a Hard Nosed Bar. Your help and input is greatly appreciated. Thanks. Bruce.
P.S. This saw really works good. Once in awhile the chain wouldn't spin, as if something was holding it. That ma by the chain was too tight. Other than that, it ran real nice. Not bad for $20.00 I paid from somebody's else's scrap pile. Thanks again. Bruce.


----------

